# EVIL camera PIMP club



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I figure this one will have less members than the Pentax club, but doggonit I'm going to start it anyways. 

So I guess that makes me EVIL camera pimp club member #1. I'm now shooting a Sony Alpha NEX-6 and loving it. I'll throw up a shot or two to get this party started even though it's probably going to fall flat on its face...


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

nice try, mirror-less will be popular(and it is the trend), but still, a club limit to brand name is better, you should start a sony camera pimp club.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd bet money this club will have more members than the Pentax club :hihi: And please, don't make a Sony club. That would be more embarrassing than the Pentax club :biggrin:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, since us EVIL doers are still a pretty small group, I'll just keep this club general so that everyone can be included and it will maybe attract more members...though I may be the only one shooting mirrorless on TPT.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

What kind of dog is that? Looks like a German shepherd mix? Or is it a pure bred? I have a shepherd mix. She is an amazing dog.

Here is my Shep mix. Taken with a **PENTAX K-30** DSLR haha sorry had to add that. But I do love your dog.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

He's a Dutch Shepherd. Thanks for the comment and you have a good looking dog yourself.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nubster said:


> He's a Dutch Shepherd. Thanks for the comment and you have a good looking dog yourself.


A real Dutch shepherd very nice. They are rare here in the USA unless you know people that breed them for police work. Most of the ones I have seen are not that dark. Are you going to work him? I know off topic but i love dogs. My next dog is going to be a Mal.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

SPC. Shepherd Pimp Club.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Nubster said:


> He's a Dutch Shepherd. Thanks for the comment and you have a good looking dog yourself.


X2, beautiful dog. When I buy my next house I want a full black GS.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, he's going to be a patrol dog. He has some pretty good bloodlines but isn't an import. He's a black brindle and a pretty awesome dog. I had a mal...they are great dogs too. Depending on who you ask, some say dutch sheps and mals are the same breed. Others say they are not though very closely related. How close? Check this pic...the dog in the picture is a full blooded litter mate to my dog...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't believe there aren't others out there eligible for the EVIL Pimp Club. All you photogs falling for the DSLR hype I suppose.

Guess I'll just use this thread to post up some EVIL pics....


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Could be that most of us have DSLRs already and don't feel the need to waste money on a different system.

This is probably a nice camera. It seems to do a decent job on shots to the net. Some of us however actually get our stuff professionally printed and/or manipulate photos and this may or may not fall short in that area. There is no way that the lenses offered for this camera can equal the Limited lenses from Pentax or the Nikanon systems.

From what I've read this is designed to be step up from the smart phone



> Quite oddly, though, for a camera that makes an obvious effort to accommodate smartphone owners, Sony has removed the touchscreen operation found in recent NEX-5 iterations.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You need to read some more then.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Mirrorless cameras right now have as good of image quality as just about any DSLR on the market. Fact. The NEX cameras are using APS-C DX sensors. Same as many DSLR cameras (and full frame sensors likely out this year). IQ is just as good. They can also use practically any lens on the market, new and old, via adapters. So quality glass is there too, not to mention these systems DO in fact have very high quality native lenses with more coming out. Pros ARE using these systems and there's no reason that professional prints can't be made and since they shoot RAW, the files can be manipulated as well as any DSLR created file. 

So in short, mirrorless systems might fall short in function...for now, but certainly not in the end product.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Could be that most of us have DSLRs already and don't feel the need to waste money on a different system.
> 
> This is probably a nice camera. It seems to do a decent job on shots to the net. Some of us however actually get our stuff professionally printed and/or manipulate photos and this may or may not fall short in that area. There is no way that the lenses offered for this camera can equal the Limited lenses from Pentax or the Nikanon systems.
> 
> From what I've read this is designed to be step up from the smart phone


It is the possibility.
Example:
Canon EOS M is 18MP APS-C sensor, same sensor as most pro-sumer Canon EOS DSLR, even the 7D,(60D too), but virtually any lens can be adapt/use on this camera via adapters.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Help me out here; what's a EVIL camera?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

EVIL Camera = Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens aka a mirrorless camera with an electronic viewfinder. 

I guess I should clarify too, the club is not just for EVIL cameras...all mirrorless cameras are welcome. Not all mirrorless cameras have an EVF.


----------



## xmt (Dec 29, 2012)

As a recent convert from Nikon DSLR's, I think I might just qualify to join this little club . I just picked up an Olympus OM-D EM-5 with the 12-50mm kit lens, and an adapter to use my vintage OM prime lenses. I haven't shot much with it yet, but here are a couple pics I took this weekend.


----------



## xmt (Dec 29, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Could be that most of us have DSLRs already and don't feel the need to waste money on a different system.
> 
> This is probably a nice camera. It seems to do a decent job on shots to the net. Some of us however actually get our stuff professionally printed and/or manipulate photos and this may or may not fall short in that area. There is no way that the lenses offered for this camera can equal the Limited lenses from Pentax or the Nikanon systems.
> 
> From what I've read this is designed to be step up from the smart phone


What an utterly ridiculous statement. Even the micro four thirds systems can compete in quality with prosumer, and even professional full frame dslr's. Just tell pro photographers Scott Bourne, and Steve Huff that mirrorless is just "designed to be a step up from the smart phone". It's absolutely laughable.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

xmt said:


> what an utterly ridiculous statement. Even the micro four thirds systems can compete in quality with prosumer, and even professional full frame dslr's. Just tell pro photographers scott bourne, and steve huff that mirrorless is just "designed to be a step up from the smart phone". It's absolutely laughable.


+1.

And welcome!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

From the other day. For some reason, the Tamron 90mm Macro doesn't play well with my NEX-6. I use peaking and things look nice and sharp on the LCD and in the EVF but once I get them on the computer, they are anything but sharp. These are the best two out of about 20 shots I took and I'm not really impressed by either. I know the same lens on my D300 could produce crazy sharp images. I haven't really tried the lens on my D7000 yet. I'll probably be looking for an old legacy macro lens soon.


----------



## xmt (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. What do you think is? Do you think it's the lens, or camera movement? I have a Tamron 70-300mm SP Di VC USD XLD for my now sold Nikon D5100, and the first copy of the lens I got was the same way. It just wasn't sharp at all. The replacement I got for it however was very sharp. I've had issues with Tamron glass in the past as well though. For me, they seem to be hit or miss, but their customer service has always fixed any problems I've had.

Here's a shot from that Tamron 70-300 @300mm 1/1250 f/11.0 ISO500

Opposing Solo by RobVegaPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

I rock a Canon Rebel T4i, Id shopped for a Pen tax but the money I had to spend didn't fit the price, basically my wants out ran my wallet.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure, I think that the lens just doesn't peak well with the NEX-6 and since the LCD is small, the shot looks sharp when it's not. It worked fine on my D300. It wasn't camera shake because I was using a tripod and remote shutter release.


----------



## xmt (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh, so are you using a Nikon F to E mount lens adapter then? Or did you get another lens specifically for the E mount? I probably read your original post wrong


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

It's an adapted Nikon mount so it's MF only.


----------



## Gmonsta13 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, since us EVIL doers are still a pretty small group, I'll just keep this club general so that everyone can be included and it will maybe attract more members...though I may be the only one shooting mirrorless on TPT.


I'll be in your club. I have a nex-3. Just got it recently. Loving it so far.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

As soon as I get my Sony Alpha NEX-7 I'll Join. I am a Canonite 4ever, but I can pass up being EVIL!!! Mwahahahaha!!!!!!!!!:icon_twis

Edit: but I have some Vivitar stuff too...


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

I dont shoot evil but i do shoot sony a500 and will be upgradeing to the next gen ff out next year.








































just some of my 12 meg picts and yes that is the same sensor as the nikon d90.


----------

